# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Macro shots



## makasu (Aug 10, 2005)

These are my photos ive collected on http://green.colorize.net/


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Makasu:
> These are my photos ive collected on http://green.colorize.net/


These pics are excellent, aquarium still macro art.
Thank You


----------



## snailman (Mar 8, 2005)

what camera are you using those photos are amazing, and what lens


----------



## makasu (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey! ... and thanks for the comment









Those are taken with a digital olympus c5060wz and a raynox msn500 super macro lens. I recently got a canon 350d though with a canon 100mm macro lens which is slightly better







Still experimenting with it...


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

simply beautiful


----------

